# Initial RT Configuration



## chrs0302 (Aug 25, 2004)

This is a Linux forum and the issue is with Solaris. Pl accept my posting.

We are trying to set up a ticket request application on a Solaris 9 (SPARC) server.
http://wiki.bestpractical.com/index.cgi?SolarisInstallGuide

Apache has been configured and MySQL 4.1.12 was installed.
http://www.sun.com/bigadmin/features/articles/req_track_1.html

Now the issue is with Initial RT configuration. When we try to initialize the RT's database it is returning the following error.

http://www.sun.com/bigadmin/features/articles/req_track_2.html

# make initialize-database
/usr/local/bin/perl //usr/local/rt3/sbin/rt-setup-database --action init --dba root --prompt-for-dba-password
In order to create or update your RT database,this script needs to connect to your mysql instance on localhost as root.
Please specify that user's database password below. If the user has no database
password, just press return.

Password: 
Now creating a database for RT.
Creating mysql database rt3.
Now populating database schema.
Creating database schema.
Problem with statement:

CREATE TABLE Attachments (
id INTEGER NOT NULL AUTO_INCREMENT,
TransactionId integer NOT NULL ,
Parent integer NOT NULL DEFAULT 0 ,
MessageId varchar(160) NULL ,
Subject varchar(255) NULL ,
Filename varchar(255) NULL ,
ContentType varchar(80) NULL ,
ContentEncoding varchar(80) NULL ,
Content LONGTEXT NULL ,
Headers LONGTEXT NULL ,
Creator integer NOT NULL DEFAULT 0 ,
Created DATETIME NULL ,
PRIMARY KEY (id)
) TYPE=InnoDB
Table 'Attachments' already exists at //usr/local/rt3/sbin/rt-setup-database line 205.
make: *** [initialize-database] Error 255
#

MySQL password is not yet set and will be set after this step. 
What is this "Error 255". Few postings are there on the net and we could not find the right solution. Your help is apprecaited.

Thanks in advance


----------



## codejockey (Feb 11, 2002)

> Table 'Attachments' already exists at //usr/local/rt3/sbin/rt-setup-database line 205.
> make: *** [initialize-database] Error 255
> #
> 
> ...


It appears that your script may have already created the "Attachments" table, and is trying to create it again (which is an error). I suspect error 255 is really -1, and is simply a generic, negative return value to signify an error. I'd have a look at the script and see how many times it attempts to create the "Attachments" table. You could also have this problem if you created a table and later re-named it to "Attachments", then tried to create the "Attachments" table.

Hope this helps. Additional info appreciated.


----------



## chrs0302 (Aug 25, 2004)

Hi codejockey

I again reinstalled the application from the begining and now I have some other problem exactly at the same stage.
# pwd
/usr/local/bin/rt1234
# 
# 
# make initialize-database
/usr/local/bin/perl //usr/local/rt3/sbin/rt-setup-database --action init --dba root --prompt-for-dba-password
Can't locate MIME/Entity.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /usr/local/rt3/lib /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.5/sun4-solaris /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.5 /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.5/sun4-solaris /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.5 /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl .) at /usr/local/rt3/lib/RT/I18N.pm line 66.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/local/rt3/lib/RT/I18N.pm line 66.
Compilation failed in require at /usr/local/rt3/lib/RT.pm line 48.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/local/rt3/lib/RT.pm line 48.
Compilation failed in require at //usr/local/rt3/sbin/rt-setup-database line 57.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at //usr/local/rt3/sbin/rt-setup-database line 57.
make: *** [initialize-database] Error 2

Searched on google and installed MIME::Entity from cpan.org.
But still the problem persists. Any clues Pl?


----------



## codejockey (Feb 11, 2002)

Apparently you are looking for MIME/Entity.pm and cannot find it in your $PATH. If this file is on your system (as you suggest), you need to add the pathname for this file to $PATH or to the PATH specified in the makefile. Two questions you will need t o answer: 

(1) where is Entity.pm?
(2) is the Entity.pm location included in the makefile?

Hope this helps.


----------



## chrs0302 (Aug 25, 2004)

Hi

MIME/Entity.pm is not there on my system and I am trying to download it from cpan.org unsuccessfully. I have installed few MIME modules from cpan.org but still unlukcy.

# find / -name MIME/Entity.pm -print
No output returned.

#which MIME/Entity.pm
MIME/Entity.pm not found
# which MIME 
no MIME in /usr/local/bin /usr/bin /usr/sbin /usr/local/ssl/bin /usr/local/mysql/bin

For your information before I have i nstalled the following version.
http://www.bestpractical.com/pub/rt/release/rt-3-0-2.tar.gz

During my reinstallation of the same application, I have choosen some other modified version of rt.

Your help is appreciated. I need help to download MIME/Entity.pm.

Thanks in advance.


----------

